# Negative Assessment from Vetassess



## shrutikaila (Jan 19, 2013)

I have received a negative assessment result for my skill assessment from Vetassess. My Qualifications and experience do not match the code selected. How do i select the correct code.. I am a content developer/e-learning professional...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi shrutikaila, 

it's difficult to tell without further information about you education and in-depth knowledge about the tasks/duties you perform in your job. The field of e-learning is fairly inter-disciplinary and I've seen e-learning professionals performing a variety of diverse tasks, ranging from technical/engineering (knowledge engineering, ontology-design, data-base development, semantic web development) to journalism, web design and educational science. 

Two options: 

 Go through various ANZSCO codes, read the task/duty descriptions and select the occupation code that matches your job best. It always pays off to tweak your reference letters to match the ANZSCO descriptions - just as one does with job applications. Please not that I'm not suggesting that you should lie but focus on the tasks that are in the ANZSCO description. 
 You can write a polite email to VETASSESS, asking if the assessor would perhaps be willing to recommend a more suitable occupation code or assessing authority. You can add that your area is so new and inter-disciplinary that it was rather hard for you to narrow it down to just one occupation code. However, VETASSESS is by no meas obliged to help you out here. You should know best which occupation code your job fits into. 

Hope that helps and all the best, 
Monika


----------



## shrutikaila (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thanks Monika*

Hi Monika,

Thank you so much for the reply.. you reply brought in some very much required hope. 
Regarding the first option that you mentioned.. Does that suggest that I reapply in another more suitable ANZSCO code? If yes then is it advisable to restructure/tweak my job roles and send the docs for assessment to the same or another assessing body. They already have all my details and can always question the integrity of the information. I am not really sure on this. Could you please elaborate this further. 

For the second one, I am writing to Vetassess to seek any help from them if possible.

Thanks again.
Shruti


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Shruti, 

as long as what you write is true, I would not worry about getting a new set of (tweaked) references. I have read about cases where people held a positive assessment (for instance: Web Designer), but unfortunately their occupation was dropped from the Skilled Occupation List. So they asked for re-assessment (for instance: Web Developer) which was granted without any problems. 

The assessing authorities are definitely aware that real-world jobs hardly fit just one occupation code exactly. My partner is a web developer, but his job also includes web design, marketing, content management and sales. We were quite torn about which code he should select because both would have fit. In the end we focused more on the development tasks and duties and asked his supervisor to only briefly mention his design/marketing tasks. I would have no qualms to apply for re-assessment in web design tomorrow. 

Likewise, I'm working as a researcher at a university. My job would have matched both Software Engineer and University Lecturer - so I picked Software Engineer and only briefly mentioned my teaching activities in the reference letters. ACS and DIAC accept 20 hrs/week as full-time employment and since I more or less split my time between algorithm development and teaching, that was credible. 

If you can demonstrate a significant overlap with an occupation code, you should be fine. Make sure that your supervisors back you up, though. Moreover, you should probably have a close look at your university curriculum once again because your education should ideally match your nominated occupation closely (unless if your are going the Recognition of Prior Learning route). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

hi sruthi.
what is the job code you had applied? and where there any reasons they mentioned for the negative assessment. i am content developer and your inputs would be helpful.
thanks, sandhya.


----------



## shrutikaila (Jan 19, 2013)

*Concerned about my Points*

Hi Monika, 

Your advise really helped. I got advise from Vetassess on my code and have reapplied for a skill assessment just this week. 
However, i am concerned about my age. I will be turning 40 in august and losing 10 points then. I have appeared for IELTS and have got R:8.5, L: 8.5, W: 7.5, S: 7 Overall: 8 (again only 10 points). Right now I have 70 points but as soon as i turn 40, my points will fall to 60 

Would you be able to provide any advise on this. I am really concerned.

If i get a positive assessment by end of June, I can immediately submit an EOI. Does that help in any way?

Awaiting your valuable suggestions.
Shruti


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

shrutikaila said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Your advise really helped. I got advise from Vetassess on my code and have reapplied for a skill assessment just this week.
> However, i am concerned about my age. I will be turning 40 in august and losing 10 points then. I have appeared for IELTS and have got R:8.5, L: 8.5, W: 7.5, S: 7 Overall: 8 (again only 10 points). Right now I have 70 points but as soon as i turn 40, my points will fall to 60
> ...


The unfortunate reality is that points are awarded based on your age at the time of applying for your visa. Ultimately, for you to be able to claim 10 points for your age, you will need to be 39 when you apply for your visa NOT when you submit an EOI. Your EOI will update itself on your birthday and the points claimed will go down accordingly.

There are many people who have been invited to apply for a visa with just 60 points, so you should not despair. Concentrate on your skills assessment at the moment because you can't go forward without it. You may be lucky enough to submit an EOI before you turn 40 and also get an invitation before then.


----------



## imtiaz_ (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Shruti,

I am a Computer Science Engineer and currently working in a Software company where I prepare training manuals for users using our system. I have received a negative assessment from Vetassess when I applied under the category 'Training and Development Profession'. I think they gave a negative assessment since my qualification does not match with my job responsibility. Please advise which category I should apply in for reassessment or what you were suggested by the Vetassess assessor.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

imtiaz_ said:


> Hi Shruti,
> 
> I am a Computer Science Engineer and currently working in a Software company where I prepare training manuals for users using our system. I have received a negative assessment from Vetassess when I applied under the category 'Training and Development Profession'. I think they gave a negative assessment since my qualification does not match with my job responsibility. Please advise which category I should apply in for reassessment or what you were suggested by the Vetassess assessor.


did u match the ANZSCO descriptions with ur job duties and how much post qualification experience u have??


----------



## imtiaz_ (Jun 16, 2013)

khanash said:


> did u match the ANZSCO descriptions with ur job duties and how much post qualification experience u have??


Yes I did match the ANZSCO description with my job duties yet Vetassess replied that my job responsibility is not highly relevant with the nominated occupation "Training and Development Professional". 

Also, my education is in Computer Engineering and currently working in a Software firm as Training and Implementation Specialist but Vetassess responded that my education is not highly relevant with the nominated occupation.

Thus, I got negative assessment in both the categories; education and professional experience.

Please let me know if I have any chances by going for reassessing my application in Vetassess and converting it to a positive result. 

Thanks!


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

imtiaz_ said:


> Yes I did match the ANZSCO description with my job duties yet Vetassess replied that my job responsibility is not highly relevant with the nominated occupation "Training and Development Professional".
> 
> Also, my education is in Computer Engineering and currently working in a Software firm as Training and Implementation Specialist but Vetassess responded that my education is not highly relevant with the nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


hmm so u have problems with both ur qualifications and employment....
firstly have they written that ur education is upto the required level ...or AQF bachelors if yes then u need 3 years of postqualification experience in a highly related field.......to turn it positive...but u say that thay also think that ur employment is not in a highly relevant field....so u should do one thing compose a nice email and match ur job responsibilities to Anzsco description and ask as to why she has objected to ur job description.....and ask her about the chances for reassessment......she might tell u a way out


----------



## shrutikaila (Jan 19, 2013)

*Vetassess assessment status - Completed*



Maz25 said:


> The unfortunate reality is that points are awarded based on your age at the time of applying for your visa. Ultimately, for you to be able to claim 10 points for your age, you will need to be 39 when you apply for your visa NOT when you submit an EOI. Your EOI will update itself on your birthday and the points claimed will go down accordingly.
> 
> There are many people who have been invited to apply for a visa with just 60 points, so you should not despair. Concentrate on your skills assessment at the moment because you can't go forward without it. You may be lucky enough to submit an EOI before you turn 40 and also get an invitation before then.


Hi Monika, 
Your replies have always been relly helpful to me.
The concern this time is that Vetassess has updated my application status as Completed on their Website. But, I am not aware of the outcome. Will the outcome not be updated on their Website? How long will it take for me to come to know the outcome. I am a little desperate and in panic right now.
Thanks again for always helping me out.


----------



## vaibhavi (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.


Thanks in advance
Vaibhavi


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for Skill Assessment on may 17th 2013, and yesterday when i saw the status, it got completed. I have applied for same profession, "Training and Development", but i am Worried about the outcome.

thnx
canchi


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Shruthi if you call them, they can fax a report if its not posted yet


----------



## Rakul (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I also had the same result. I submitted all the relevant documents acting as a proof in the relevant field for more than 3 years. 

But my assessment outcome was also negative. My agent also was shocked to see the outcome but I guess I don't have any other option but to send it for reassessment.

Did your reassessment result come. Do you think the outcome might change. I am sure you must have received the detailed letter. Did you get to know the exact reason why it was rejected. 

Thanks


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

thank God after a long time i got to know that my reassessment came out as positive......they approved it only after three days when my docs reached there.But whenever i asked them to fax something bad happened either the lights were out or the landlines were down so the fax didnt reach me......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxagatom (Aug 19, 2013)

*Negative outcome letter Vetassess*

Hiya all

I am new to the forum  I have similar problem as imtiaz. My nominated occupation is Metallurgical or Materials Technician, widely known in the UK as NDT Technician. Is is a very specific occupation and there's no doubts with selecting the right ANZCO code, as there is only one matching occupation there. However, Vetassess turned me down, saying that my qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study and also, duration of my employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation (although the employment is ongoing, and now it is more than 3 years, and in time of applying it was just 2 months shorter than required - is that the case?). I called Vetassess and my assessor said that my educational level is too low (this was not mentioned in the letter!), that I would need additional year of education in any field (not even relevant to the occupation) to fulfill their requirements. I got 2 A Levels by the way, which is (according to City&Guilds UK) equal to NVQ3 and NVQ3 should be equivalent to AQF Diploma. Does anybody knows if this is right?

Now, I am confused, because the only way to gain NDT qualifications is to attend courses organized by any training centres accredited by BINDT. That's what I got, I hold 3 various NDT specialisations (PCN certificates, which apparently are recognized worldwide), all three level 2. There's no other way, no uni, no college to get that. 

According to ACRI, I would need a relevant AQF Bachelor Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Diploma, plus at least one year employment in NDT field. But if I don't have any comparable diploma, I would have to have at least 2 years of employment. This also was stated in that Vetassess letter. And below - negative result. Now, am I dumb, or they deny their own statements? If my A levels are somehow not equivalent to AQF Diploma, then I comply by having now 3 years of experience, highly relevant because only in NDT field. 

Honestly - confused and lost. Waiting for any advice/help before I apply for reassessment. PLEASE!

agatom


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have received a negative assessment on Aug 16th, read the letter like around1000 times but still couldn't understand the reason of this outcome!
Of course it's either because of my qualifications or my skills.

Anyone can help? I can share the report if needed.

Thank you guys!


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Was there any status change?*



shrutikaila said:


> Hi Monika,
> Your replies have always been relly helpful to me.
> The concern this time is that Vetassess has updated my application status as Completed on their Website. But, I am not aware of the outcome. Will the outcome not be updated on their Website? How long will it take for me to come to know the outcome. I am a little desperate and in panic right now.
> Thanks again for always helping me out.



Shruthi, was there any status change from "Completed" to "Positive or Negative" 
How much time it took to receive the hard copy of the outcome letter after the assessment is complete. Please help, Thanks!


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Imtiaz,

I'm in the same boat just like you. A BE (Computers), but working as a Learning Specialist. What did you finally arrive at? Did VETASSESS suggest you some workaround? Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

shrutikaila said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Your advise really helped. I got advise from Vetassess on my code and have reapplied for a skill assessment just this week.
> However, i am concerned about my age. I will be turning 40 in august and losing 10 points then. I have appeared for IELTS and have got R:8.5, L: 8.5, W: 7.5, S: 7 Overall: 8 (again only 10 points). Right now I have 70 points but as soon as i turn 40, my points will fall to 60
> ...


Shruti, any luck yet? I'm in the same boat just like you (Elearning professional). Let me know your experience.


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

xxxxxxxxxxagatom said:


> Hiya all
> 
> I am new to the forum  I have similar problem as imtiaz. My nominated occupation is Metallurgical or Materials Technician, widely known in the UK as NDT Technician. Is is a very specific occupation and there's no doubts with selecting the right ANZCO code, as there is only one matching occupation there. However, Vetassess turned me down, saying that my qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study and also, duration of my employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation (although the employment is ongoing, and now it is more than 3 years, and in time of applying it was just 2 months shorter than required - is that the case?). I called Vetassess and my assessor said that my educational level is too low (this was not mentioned in the letter!), that I would need additional year of education in any field (not even relevant to the occupation) to fulfill their requirements. I got 2 A Levels by the way, which is (according to City&Guilds UK) equal to NVQ3 and NVQ3 should be equivalent to AQF Diploma. Does anybody knows if this is right?
> 
> ...


Hi 

To get positive outcome you must required minimum Diploma and experience in same field. I am working as NDT technician (EN 4179 Level 2 in 4 methods) since 2004 and i completed apprenticeship (3 years) in a Airlines before start my NDT career. 
Last week my visa (190) granted as Metallurgical or Materials Technician (Lodged 17 Jan'14, Grant 04 March'14).

Best of luck
Mir


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

*Negative point test advice*



mamun2611 said:


> Hi
> 
> To get positive outcome you must required minimum Diploma and experience in same field. I am working as NDT technician (EN 4179 Level 2 in 4 methods) since 2004 and i completed apprenticeship (3 years) in a Airlines before start my NDT career.
> Last week my visa (190) granted as Metallurgical or Materials Technician (Lodged 17 Jan'14, Grant 04 March'14).
> ...


I applied visa without point test advice for the employment that I claimed point(unfortunate mistake). After CO asked for point test advice, I applied for but get negative outcome. Although my job reference clearly indicate the duties and responsibilities finely matched with my nominated occupation, the case officer said my entry level qualification not match with the nominated occupation. I request for clarification but waiting yet. I'm worried that my visa may reject finally. Please share your suggestions.

I wounder how MSc in Chemistry is not suitable qualification for environmental research scientist. I doubt the officer might not from science background. My employment was in pharmaceuticals where my duties like water quality analysis, air sample analysis are clearly indicate in my nominated occupation. Vetasses argued that chemistry and different work industry was the main cause of negative out come. quiet upset and failed to make them understand.

Will appreciate any help.

Thanks

Jalal


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rifatja said:


> I applied visa without point test advice for the employment that I claimed point(unfortunate mistake). After CO asked for point test advice, I applied for but get negative outcome. Although my job reference clearly indicate the duties and responsibilities finely matched with my nominated occupation, the case officer said my entry level qualification not match with the nominated occupation. I request for clarification but waiting yet. I'm worried that my visa may reject finally. Please share your suggestions.
> 
> I wounder how MSc in Chemistry is not suitable qualification for environmental research scientist. I doubt the officer might not from science background. My employment was in pharmaceuticals where my duties like water quality analysis, air sample analysis are clearly indicate in my nominated occupation. Vetasses argued that chemistry and different work industry was the main cause of negative out come. quiet upset and failed to make them understand.
> 
> ...


Hi

You said CO requested PTA for employment but come education can be an hindrance here.

Reason i ask is, i have got positive outcome from Vetassees, my education was Highly relevant in nominated occupation (as per Vetassess outcome). However, they have assessed only one employment of 1.5 years as it is min requirement if education in highly relevant field. But i am claiming points for 8 years.

Can you please share your view on this. I may have to be prepared for similar situation. Do i need to do go for PTA as well??

Thanks for time and thoughts.

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> You said CO requested PTA for employment but come education can be an hindrance here.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,
if vetassess gave there opinion ignoring your experience, it would not possible to get point for those experience year. 
please get pta first before paying your fee otherwise that would be a great loss. 
in this situation vetassess behave like step mother.

hope you think it second time.

regards

Jalal


----------



## Vamzzz (Jul 16, 2014)

hey all,
I am in a similar situation. i have applied under 149914. Vetassess has only give the PTA for 7 years, i.e. my latest job. However my previous experience also holds good for a few years.... i am hoping to apply once again for an reassessment 
Any suggestions on this. as to how i can go about with this.


----------



## Vamzzz (Jul 16, 2014)

Intellectual said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I pray this post finds everybody in the best of health and high spirits. I have a small query regarding VETASSESS evaluation of my degree and I'll be really thankful if anyone from the seniors with the same professional code 225412, Medical Sales Representative would reply in detail.
> 
> ...


Hey


----------



## Vamzzz (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey All,
I guess it is important to have the PTA Points test Assessment done by VETASSESS as the time of the Skills Assessment or immediately after in order to understand the number of years it has considered as valid.
The PTA is important at teh VISA stage as well. Since DIAC looks at the PTA for reference.


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> You said CO requested PTA for employment but come education can be an hindrance here.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

If your job in the same position with the assessed highly relevant occupation, might no problem . But keep in mind it would be safe for you to get a PTA if you want to claim point, otherwise it would be paining your neck after visa lodging.

hope this will helpful for you.

Regards 

Jalal


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

I have received a negative assessment result for my skill assessment from Vetassess. they consider my graduation Qualifications but did not consider my post graduation and work experience do not match the code selected. Is there any one who can help me selecting write code for me, I was worked as Hospital Administrator and I am working as Medical Under writer....

Thank you in advance for your kind help....


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

suhail said:


> I have received a negative assessment result for my skill assessment from Vetassess. they consider my graduation Qualifications but did not consider my post graduation and work experience do not match the code selected. Is there any one who can help me selecting write code for me, I was worked as Hospital Administrator and I am working as Medical Under writer....
> 
> Thank you in advance for your kind help....


It will help if you could give us more details on what code you applied, qualifications, work experience etc


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

soeid said:


> It will help if you could give us more details on what code you applied, qualifications, work experience etc


Thank you for your kind reply, following are my job responsibility as Hospital Administrator, I completed my graduation in "Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine and Surgery " and also done "Post Graduate Diploma in Hospital Administration "

I applied with ANZSCO Code: 134299 Health and welfare service Manager.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hospital Administrator: 

Deal with Doctor’s Responsibilities:
Responsible to interact, coordinate with doctors as well as other medical and Para - medical staff who are involved with the prime care, rehabilitation and treatment of patients.

Look after Patient’s Well-Being and Medical Care:
To ensure the deliverability and availability of quality amenities and facilities for all patients, also motivate the allied staff members and medical teams to make the patients feel at ease at all times. Take rounds of the entire hospital, particularly, the rooms where patients are recuperating and, if required; make quick decisions to improve or enhance patient care.

Manage Patient Records:
Responsible to take care of medical histories, health information, legal and insurance documents and billings are all dealt with appropriately. Additionally, keep all the information organized and up-to-date.

HR Responsibilities:
Responsible for staff hiring, right from the janitors to the nurses, to the managers who supervise the nurses, is also accountable for employing qualified people.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kindly guide me, waiting for your expert advise.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Suhail


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Mate, you should have applied for 111211


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

soeid said:


> Mate, you should have applied for 111211


Hi Dear,

Thank you for your expert advice, 111211 needs five years of experience on this particular job code where as i have only 3 yrs of experience as Hospital Administration in last 5 yrs, Presently I am working as a Consultant Medical Underwriting with the following Job Description.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verification of health status of life assuror on phone.

Confirming the eligibility for the desired policy.

Detailed telephonic medical history taking so as to waive the medicals required thereby saving the cost to the company

Assessing previous policy history and refer for underwriting.

Analysis and evaluation data to study with recommendations to increase business.

Provide training and seminar to new commerce.

Providing periodic reports to higher authorities.

Tracking for Underwriting of Non Medical cases
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is there any possibilities for me to again re-initiate my assessment process with different Anzsco code.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Suhail


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

suhail said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Thank you for your expert advice, 111211 needs five years of experience on this particular job code where as i have only 3 yrs of experience as Hospital Administration in last 5 yrs, Presently I am working as a Consultant Medical Underwriting with the following Job Description.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Kindly provide your valuable suggestions, as I am stuck on my vetassess is there any other option where i can be eligible for EOI


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

vaibhavi said:


> I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
> I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I have also applied under same category you got any reply


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

vaibhavi said:


> I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
> I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.
> 
> 
> ...



Private tutor is not done on classroom setup otherwise you could have been primary or secondary teacher. private tutor is when you have one-on-one or group teaching outside of classroom setup


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

vaibhavi said:


> I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
> I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi need help..I have applied under private tutor maths faculty waiting for result did u got any reply from vetassess for the same


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Soeid congrats for your grant..I have also applied under same private tutor category today I got notification that co has been allocated but co dint ask any thing any idea did co asked u any documents ..thanks


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

what proof of experience is acceptable for private tutors?


----------



## KAJP (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,
I hope someone can guide me.
I am planning but confused to submit for an assessment with VETASSESS Job code 251312 (Occupational Health & Safety Advisor)
I have 6.5 years of work experience as Occupational health & safety officer in India, but my degree is not related to the occupation. I have done BA Functional English.
My questions are:
1) If I don't have a formal education which is related to my work. Do I have chances to get a positive assessment?
2) I had in house training with my company when I joined for 6 months, and I have a letter stating the training has been completed for the job from the company. Would this be helpful?
3) I heard lately that during skill assessment the assessing body will reduce the work experience for 2 years. which will make my work experience 4.5 years. If so will I qualify for a positive assessment?

Please Help.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

KAJP said:


> Hi All,
> I hope someone can guide me.
> I am planning but confused to submit for an assessment with VETASSESS Job code 251312 (Occupational Health & Safety Advisor)
> I have 6.5 years of work experience as Occupational health & safety officer in India, but my degree is not related to the occupation. I have done BA Functional English.
> ...



Hi mate,

Go for the *vetassess advisory services* they can clear your doubts. Also it merely *costs INR 7500* and its fast as they give the *results within 7 working days* and if you are forgot to add something in your application, they will let you know as well the extra docs needed to get the positive skill assessment. :eyebrows:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vamzzz said:


> Hey


whats your application status ? you havent updated here after you posted above query....


----------



## theja112 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi,
I am a science (biology) lecturer in Sri Lanka and wondering whether eligible to apply under private tutor/teacher for assessing. So much thankful if someone can answer.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

theja112 said:


> Hi,
> I am a science (biology) lecturer in Sri Lanka and wondering whether eligible to apply under private tutor/teacher for assessing. So much thankful if someone can answer.


How does your roles and responsibilities match with the anzsco code? 

For how long have you been in that role, qualifications etc - more details will help 🙂


----------



## Nguyenhoa (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi guy,
I received a negative outcome form Vetassass because my employer is not relevant. Now, I want to re-assessment, I don't know what I need to provide for VET? for example Reference letter again, CV, anything else?? Please help me. Thanks


----------



## mfat (Jun 9, 2019)

Nguyenhoa said:


> Hi guy,
> I received a negative outcome form Vetassass because my employer is not relevant. Now, I want to re-assessment, I don't know what I need to provide for VET? for example Reference letter again, CV, anything else?? Please help me. Thanks


Have you re-applied to Vetassess for re-assessment? if yes, kindly assist with what you provided as I have a similar issue. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Gengusthethird (Nov 19, 2021)

xxxxxxxxxxagatom said:


> *Negative outcome letter Vetassess*
> 
> Hiya all
> 
> ...


Hi agatom,

My friend is trying to do the exact same path as you have done. I am just trying to research it first.

I was wondering if you had any updates with this process ?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------

